# Where do I begin? Tru-Cut C27



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

Let me start by saying this purchase was 100% influenced by information I read on TLF. :thumbup:

Last week I bought my first reel mower as seen below in the pics. I knew going into it that it was going to take a little work and money to get it where I want it to be but I honestly don't know where to begin. I've read through the Tru-Cut mower page which has given me some good ideas but I'm looking more for step-by-step advice and what to tackle first and how to go about doing it. The only service shop I can find that is close to me will need me to drop the mower off then they ship it up to Memphis for basic work and reel sharpening. The sharpening alone is $160 so I'd like to tackle what I can with advice received here.

The yard is a hybrid variety of Bermuda (maybe tif 419) and I live in central Mississippi outside of Jackson...plenty of heat and plenty of moisture. I plan to level with sand in the next month or so once my sons soccer winds down.

Thanks for any help and please remember to talk to me like I'm a 3 year old!







Lets start with the good:
1. Starts on first pull every time
2. No smoke or overly obnoxious noise
3. Reel from reelrollers.com should be here tonight and installed this weekend





The bad:
1. Reel does not contact the bedknife
2. The reel has 2 speeds; off and full speed, even when the right lever is slightly pressed in
3. I noticed there are no springs on either rod where they connect (to the clutch???)
4. Yard has quite a bit of slope and i'm struggling to control the mower on a straight line (see pics)


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

What is your question?

Looks like you need to backlap the reel..its a pain in the *** to do on a Tru-Cut. Its manageable with a few tools but its tough getting reel to bed knife setting just right. I think Mightquinn had a good post about it several years. back. I have to feather the clutch in order to keep up with the mower and my walking speed.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice, welcome to the club!

Steps from most important to least...
Grease with a grease gun
Backlap and adjust reel to bedknife
Check clutch spacing

Weird that one side of tires are worn out and the others are almost brand new.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

What's going on across the street? 5 single car garage bays?

I just picked up a trucut 27, it was already in great shape but I cleaned it up, put the roller on, changed the oil using a oil extractor, greased all the zerks, and back lapped for the 1st time ever. It wasn't near as bad or difficult as I expected.

.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

If I were in your shoes, I'd send it up to Memphis. Get a good reel sharpening, oil change, normal service. Yes it's expensive but in my opinion would give you a good start with the mower. From there, you could do normal maintenance during the season (backlapping, oil changes). The service shop might recommend changing your bedknife as well (can't see the top of it to tell). Congrats on the purchase, you will absolutely love it.

Also- if you do send it to get a sharpening, make sure they do a relief grind as well.


----------



## Rhelms3+ (May 10, 2019)

I have a 20" trucut, i believe it's older because it has the oil bath filter. I tried backlapping but it didn't help at all getting it to cut paper. Does any provide bed knife sharpening on here? Thanks I ca. Pos more pics later


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice, welcome to the club!
> 
> Steps from most important to least...
> Grease with a grease gun
> ...


Appreciate the insight! I never got the story on the tires but it does seem odd.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> What's going on across the street? 5 single car garage bays?
> 
> I just picked up a trucut 27, it was already in great shape but I cleaned it up, put the roller on, changed the oil using a oil extractor, greased all the zerks, and back lapped for the 1st time ever. It wasn't near as bad or difficult as I expected.
> 
> .


Not real sure on the garages. The house was already there when ours was built but it's a couple and there are 4 vehicles and a riding lawn mower in the garages. Good to know about the work you did on your mower. Thanks!


----------

